# Dog show judge speaks out over breeding rules



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

Published Date: 20 January 2009 
By Susan Stephenson

A SCARBOROUGH dog show competition judge  whose Golden Retrievers have won awards at Crufts  has spoken out about moves by the Kennel Club to change breed standards.
The move follows recent disputes over unhealthy Kennel Club Breed Standards and the BBCs decision that it would only support TV coverage of Crufts if certain breeds of pedigree dogs were not filmed.

The BBCs decision to pull out means it will be the first time the event has not been televised for 40 years. The show, which was first held in 1891, attracts more than 150,000 visitors a year.

The debate follows a BBC documentary called Pedigree Dogs Exposed, which lifted the lid on the true extent of health and welfare problems in pedigree dogs in the UK.

Owners will now have to ensure that all dogs are fit for their original function and the breeding of close relatives will not be allowed.

The dispute is believed to centre around at least 12 breeds including the bassett hound, the mastiff, the rottweiler and the German shepherd.

Scarborough woman Lynn Kipps, 57, has been showing dogs for nearly 25 years and judges events all over the world, including Europe, Scandinavia and Australia.

She said: The welfare of dogs is paramount. Breeders and judges main responsibilities should be to do their very best to produce and promote healthy animals with a good temperament  and this can only be done with Kennel Club Breed Standards that describe healthy dogs.

Following the BBC documentary The Kennel Club has already implemented changes to 78 breed standards. I see this as a very positive move from the Kennel Club to them promoting healthy pedigree dogs and hopefully winning back the support of the BBC, RSPCA, Dogs Trust and the PDSA.

The Kennel Club Breed Standard is the blueprint that judges and breeders follow to produce healthy pedigree dogs.

The full article contains 322 words and appears in Scarborough Evening News newspaper.Page 1 of 1

Last Updated: 19 January 2009 1:38 PM 
Source: Scarborough Evening News 
Location: Scarborough

View attachment 15141

WOMANS BEST FRIEND ... Dog breeder Lynn Kipps, pictured with Wheat

Dog show judge speaks out over breeding rules - Scarborough Evening News


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Good for her, supporting the changes


----------

